# Betta fish and co2?



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm currently running pressurized co2 in my 5 gallon with the only inhabitant is a betta and an otocinclus. So, I just bought hc and dhg and I want to bump up my co2 a lot more from 1bps to 3-4bps just until both plants get acclimated and rooted in the substrate. Being that both plants were previously grown emersed, I've always bumped up co2 when I've added hc to other tanks but the dhg will strive with the minimal co2 that was given.

I know there is risk of co2 poisoning but I was thinking since my betta is a labyrinth breather it should be ok.? I don't really want to put my betta in the cup he came with for a month or two, if I have to I have a gallon jar I can put her in for the meantime.



Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## OSagent23 (Feb 10, 2013)

He will be fine. The CO2 will not kill or hurt the beta. I have the same setup with the same BPS with my beta and he is still living a wonderful and amazing life.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

OSagent23 said:


> He will be fine. The CO2 will not kill or hurt the beta. I have the same setup with the same BPS with my beta and he is still living a wonderful and amazing life.


Cool glad to hear that. Will bump it up tomorrow on the next lighting period, I'm going to gradually increase every hour, Then pop the plants in.


----------

